# Anyone else seen these videos?



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

This is dedication to the hobby I've never seen before!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ive seen them

Frans tend to post them more on the londinium forum and has done quite a few over the years

His blog is here

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk

as for the device at 1.08 i think its the pad to where all his baskets get beamed to and from the starship enterprise @fransg


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I love these videos! He's like a mad coffee scientist! WTF is that pink vortex thing at the back all about? ! Reminds me of the mouth rinsing thing at the dentists, but with a surreal touch. That R120 is a beast! It's almost comical/conical (SCNR!) seeing 15g of little beans disappear into the gaping mouth of that enormous grinder!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> WTF is that pink vortex thing at the back all about? ! Reminds me of the mouth rinsing thing at the dentists, but with a surreal touch.


Prototype lava lamp successor?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Or...Boffin eye candy?!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Is it some kind of vibration plate that causes liquids in the conical flask to mix?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

mollyparra said:


> I love these videos! He's like a mad coffee scientist!


Either there's an echo in here (you're using hotmetal's earlier quote) or someone is trying to get their post count up in order to...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Either there's an echo in here (you're using hotmetal's earlier quote) or someone is trying to get their post count up in order to...


They keep popping up like flies, apparently most likely bots, it's posted 4 repeat comments in different threads...presumably the photo thing that doesn't show clearly is what they're trying to spread...darn things.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

risky said:


> Is it some kind of vibration plate that causes liquids in the conical flask to mix?


It's a stir plate. It uses a magnet to spin a bar that is dropped in to the bottom of the flask, what he is stirring and why is another question! Does look cool though.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

hotmetal said:


> WTF is that pink vortex thing at the back all about? ! Reminds me of the mouth rinsing thing at the dentists, but with a surreal touch.





risky said:


> Is it some kind of vibration plate that causes liquids in the conical flask to mix?


Magnetic stirrer. Very common thing to have in labs. Has a rotating magnet in the unit which attracts and rotates the stirring rod in the bottom of the flask.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_stirrer


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Everyday is like a school day on here! ?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Can you use it to heat up water? otherwise what's he going to be analysing?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm going to stick my neck out and say it has nothing to do with making coffee. Looks kinda cool and was probably the reason it was strategically placed within the video shoot?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Fevmeister said:


> Can you use it to heat up water? otherwise what's he going to be analysing?


Some of them do have heat plates in them to maintain temperature, not normally able to raise temperature really.



DoubleShot said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out and say it has nothing to do with making coffee. Looks kinda cool and was probably the reason it was strategically placed within the video shoot?


Could use it for a full immersion brew. Lots of agitation.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2015)

Having used them in labs a fair old bit during my degree, you can indeed get stirrer hot plates (though temperature stability is an issue on even expensive ones!) that heat. Commonly go up to about 140 degree c, so it's perfectly possible he's using one. It looks entirely like he's just showing that he owns a magnetic stirrer plate rather than the pink solution being for anything useful.


----------

